# Uber matching tips can I match too



## Bayareadriver (Jul 18, 2017)

Free tipping today I'll refund tips may be a friend could give $100 tip LOL
Have nit drove in months

Going to give it s try just ask passenger how much would you tip me if you can tip for free LOL love to scam Uber


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

You suck.


----------

